# Freenet

## tgoodaire

I'm trying to get freenet-0.5.0.6 to work with no luck at all. I'm behind a firewall which is port forwarding to the port that freenet is running on. I've set my ip address to my external ip in /etc/freenet.conf.

I fire up lynx http://localhost:8888 and try to browse to one of the bookmarked sites and it just sits there.

In my log, I get a whole lot of messages that look like this:

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Mar 18, 2003 4:42:07 PM (freenet.node.Main$InsertARK, QThread-67): RouteNotFound Inserting ARK

Any ideas?

----------

## echeslack

well, the first question is how long did you wait?  freenet can be extremely slow until the client finds good connections (and even then it can be slow if the content is not popular).  I haven't used freenet in a while, so I can't really remember, but I believe I got those messages even when it was working for me.  My guess would be that it just indicates that some nodes that are listed at permanent are actually down.  Another thing to check it whether you need a more current version.  I just saw that they released a new version, but I think they are supposed to be compatible.  

Somewhere in that web interface there is a way to see # of open connections.  If there are none open even after you try to browse somewhere then you know something is wrong.  There is another page in there that lists all the hosts you know and how many times you have successfully contacted them.  Looking at that might help (like see if any connections are being made successfully or if they are all rejected).

Maybe somebody with better knowledge of freenet could be of more help.

-ewen

----------

## tgoodaire

Well. I had it running for about half an hour or so. During that time, my /var/log/freenet.log blew up to about 3 megs. Most of this was those messages that I posted.

I checked the web interface and there were no successful connections. I'll try running it again, but I'd really like to get rid of those error messages.

----------

## tgoodaire

Ok. I'm not getting those error messages anymore, and I just connected to something after 21 minutes of waiting. I still can't get to any of the bookmarks though. It just sits there when I click on the links.

----------

## echeslack

I thought that the node file (can't remember what the actual file is) is automatically updated when you start the daemon, but you might try updating it manually.  Like I said, if it can't get any good connections (meaning a node that at a minimum has some distant connection to a node with a lot of stored pages) then it isn't going to be getting anywhere fast.  If you can find somebody who is running it and is willing to give you their ip to get you started that might help out.  Keep trying!

-ewen

----------

## tgoodaire

Thanks for your help. I'll keep trying, and I'll look through the docs again. I've still got freenet running, and it still doesn't seem to be connecting to anything.

When it starts, it fetches the latest "seednodes.ref" and "freenet.jar" which I guess should mean that I should be completely up to date. 

Anyone else have any ideas?

----------

## echeslack

 *tgoodaire wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help. I'll keep trying, and I'll look through the docs again. I've still got freenet running, and it still doesn't seem to be connecting to anything.

 

I can't tell from this whether or not you are still trying to load a page.  Unless somebody has your ip to connect to you will only start connections when you request something.

2 ideas:

1)  Go and look up a really common file.  I remember that there was some documentation that tells you about three types of keys.  You can find in the documentation somewhere the key for like the gpl or something that is really common.  If that doesn't come up then you know you have really got a problem. (warning:  i mean to use the one that does it by the files hash value or something, if you do it by name you may get something random b/c people just replace it w/ other stuff)

2)  Try leaving it on over night.  1 of 2 things should happen.  1:  you will get the page.  2:  it should eventually spit back out a page that says that it couldn't get the key that you asked for.  If neither of these happen then you really have a problem.  If it just doesn't get the key, then you probably can't get any good connections at all, which is probably an easier problem to solve.

-ewen

----------

## manny15

Try launching freenet like this as a normal user (non-root)...

```

java -jar /usr/lib/freenet/freenet.jar --seedFile /var/freenet/seednodes.ref 

```

I'm actually starting to get something, but slowly. Also, if you are using a router or something then configure freenet to use the IP of the INTERNET interface of the router, and setup port forwarding on the router  :Smile: 

----------

